# Addicted Kiwi Chick!



## Umberlee (Sep 12, 2010)

Sup? I figure it's time to stop lurking and say hello! My name's Carroll, I'm a 30-something chick from a small town in northern New Zealand. My other hobbies include hiking and scuba diving, but snowboarding's definitely my passion.

I'm fairly new to snowboarding, only clocked up about 15 days riding so far thanks to the terrible season we had this year, but I'm fully addicted already. Mt Ruapehu's my nearest resort, it's a volcano cone with a huge range of terrain formed by lava flows and volcanic rocks. It's got two fields on offer but I feel most at home on Turoa which has some great bowls with heaps of natural hits scattered throughout.

I'll apologise in advance for all the n00b questions I'll no doubt ask, but given the limited time I get on the snow I'm trying to get as much progression out of it as I can and try not to develop bad habits along the way.

I'm pretty outgoing so if there's ever anything you'd like to ask me just go for it.
Chur!


----------



## Norman426 (Jul 16, 2010)

How does the 2012 season look? I plan on coming down there and checking things out.


----------

